

NRA blames media, music and video games for culture of violence - 001sky
http://nbcpolitics.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/12/21/16069537-nra-blames-media-music-and-more-for-culture-of-violence

======
generalseven
So then we could have some items that could be banned in virtual worlds that
were allowed in the real world. And other items that could be banned in the
real world but that were allowed in the virtual world.

